# Nice Looking Indoor Potty?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone know a brand of an indoor potty that compliments decor?
I have seen a photo of the Wiz Dog and the UGODOG, which look efficient, all though plastic...
While searching this topic months ago, I came across an attractive looking potty system.
It looked like a grate system with wood look edges. I can't seem to find that thread anymore.
*Have you seen this pic? Do you know which member posted it?*

Or do you know of an attractive looking indoor potty system?

Thank you!


----------



## clippart (Oct 2, 2009)

I am using the UGODOG, and I love it. It is nicely made and doesn't look bad at all. My pup has taken to using it all the time....and I've only had him a week!

Cathy


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (clippart @ Oct 23 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843081


> I am using the UGODOG, and I love it. It is nicely made and doesn't look bad at all. My pup has taken to using it all the time....and I've only had him a week!
> 
> Cathy [/B]



Hi Cathy!  
Thanks for the tip! I think I might order the UGODOG if I can't find the "wood look" one...
(I just didn't like the BRIGHT blue plastic on the Wiz Dog, because nothing in my house is blue) 
I guess the UGODOG could blend in with the kitchen tiles... And that's great to hear that your pup really likes it already! What a smart boy!
My pups love playing with their wee wee pads  (like most pups!) so I need something fast...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I remember the post you're speaking of, and I believe it was a custom-made frame for the grate potty system. It would really be easy to make if you just take the existing potty system and build a wooden frame that is stained & sealed for it to sit in. A home improvement store will sell all of the wood material you need, and they will even cut it for you in the lengths you need...so all you would have to do is nail/glue/screw it together, sand the rough edges by hand, and stain it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 23 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843102


> I think I remember the post you're speaking of, and I believe it was a custom-made frame for the grate potty system. It would really be easy to make if you just take the existing potty system and build a wooden frame that is stained & sealed for it to sit in. A home improvement store will sell all of the wood material you need, and they will even cut it for you in the lengths you need...so all you would have to do is nail/glue/screw it together, sand the rough edges by hand, and stain it! [/B]


I knew someone would remember the post! Thank you!  
Your crafty idea is a good one! I really like your idea to use an existing potty grate and alter the frame...or build one!
I was planning on just indoor potty training the pups...but now I'm wondering if their urine is making me sneeze, :smstarz: 
as I have never sneezed around any of my malts before. I'm guessing it has to be the urine... :yucky: 
If that is the case, then they will be doing a lot of their pottying outside (weather permitting!)


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know exactly what its called, but you can buy sheets of paper that are sticky on one side that LOOK like wood. You could stick that to the blue frame. Then you would have a wood look, but wouldn't have to worry about the wood itself being damaged by pee. I'd really be worried that real wood would get damaged easily by pee, and/or claw marks, chewing, etc. But with the contact paper, I think that's what its called, if it got gross, you could just cover it up with more paper.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Oct 23 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843114


> I don't know exactly what its called, but you can buy sheets of paper that are sticky on one side that LOOK like wood. You could stick that to the blue frame. Then you would have a wood look, but wouldn't have to worry about the wood itself being damaged by pee. I'd really be worried that real wood would get damaged easily by pee, and/or claw marks, chewing, etc. But with the contact paper, I think that's what its called, if it got gross, you could just cover it up with more paper.[/B]


Brillant! :biggrin: That is what I will try! (I was debating about the sticky paper also, how strange is that? ) You must really like crafty projects, too!
The cool thing about sticky paper is that it comes in so many dif patterns, the wood look like you mentioned, and also dif colours and patterns!
This is great idea! My Malts are having WAY too much fun trying to play with their wee-wee pads! They need a grate asap.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you see the Penthouse Potty? They're terribly expensive and seem way too high for Maltese, but they certainly are "attractive."

I recently got a Mini Pup Head--fake grass, in a tray with a grate that helps with drainage. Waiting for it to arrive in the mail.

There are rival brands selling for less on Amazon, like the Rascal Dog Litter Box.

There's also the "Patio Potty."


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have 2 Petite PetaPottys on our decks...I chose them for looks, but they are outside. You can get fake grass or real sod, we use the real sod cause I can't imagine having to clean the fake grass. We don't keep the tray underneath it, the sod soaks up all of their urine without any problem. Plus pulling out the tray also seemed too gross to me. I think a wee-wee pad underneath or in the tray would be a great solution for keeping the mess to a minimum indoors. They are a little pricey, but I have to say that even in direct sunlight, rain and fog in Southern California, they look as good as new, even though they are 4 years old.


----------

